# GCAS Spring Auction



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

How many of us plan on attending the GCAS Spring Auction? 

The auction is being held at 11 am on Saturday April 8th at the Oasis Conference Center. Plenty of fish and a few common plants are usually available along with some books and other miscellaneous fish related stuff 

If anyone North of 275 wants to carpool to the auction, I can take 4 people in the truck. I will be leaving here by 10am at the latest. Let me know if you want to share the ride.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll be attending the meeting. If you leave on time this time I'll ride with you.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Matt
I could use a ride.
Wayne


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

No problem on the rides for either of you. As far as the on time part, keep an eye on this thread. If I have to leave a bit earlier than expected, I will post it here.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I call shotgun.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You got it Jim!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll be there and I'm pre-registered to sell 12 bags.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> I'll be there and I'm pre-registered to sell 12 bags.


Only 12 bags??? You're not going to sell any plants?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Only 12 bags??? You're not going to sell any plants?


I just unveiled one tank from a 3 day black out for BGA and I'm about to black out the other for the same reason. We'll see how well the plants recover.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Looks like i may make the auction. I was suppposed to go wheeling with the 4x4 club, but in the process of replacing my shocks yesterday, i broke some bolts and now have no rear shocks. #-o So, May come get some fish


----------

